# While we were away...........



## Gemmaandgreg (Aug 4, 2004)

Whilst we were away this weekend the fish were playing and one died............................................................................................................................badly!

Check kit out


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Gemmaandgreg (Aug 4, 2004)

This was before


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea it happen sorry for the lost man


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry for the loss man!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

some salt and melafix and he'll be fine...

j/k.. sorry about that man


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry, how long were you gone for


----------



## Gemmaandgreg (Aug 4, 2004)

We were gone for 48 hours.

They had plenty of food but still they attacked. We had a feeling that as the one that died was the smaller of the 3, the other would attack him.

It was only a matter of time before he was mincemeat!!!!!

Bugger!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------

